# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА или ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ. Батл-интерактив на свадьбу, др, выпускной, корпоратив, новый год

## Николай Бугаков

*"ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА" или "ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ"*

*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" и студия "ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА" представляют вашему вниманию новый, универсальный проект, который можно проводить на свадьбах, днях рождения (юбилеях), выпускных, корпоративах и новогодних праздниках. Причем, как с проектором, так и без него!*




*Мало кто задумывается над тем, что думает диджей во время проведения мероприятий, и какими музыкальными фразами он бы ответил на те, или иные вопросы, эмоции и действия ведущего или гостей. В нашей новой работе мы устраним этот недостаток, и в полном объеме покажем весь спектр мыслей диджея и его музыкальную эрудицию. 

Что представляет из себя "ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА" или "ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ"? Это музыкальный батл для компаний, состоящих из представителей различных возрастов и музыкальных вкусов. Упор сделан на всем известные современные хиты, но также использованы и давно полюбившиеся мелодии. Номер можно проводить, как в качестве застольного интерактива, так и в виде танцевального батла.

Смысл заключается в угадывании публикой вариантов музыкального ответа диджея на музыкальные вопросы. Все вопросы и ответы логически связаны, но основная идея заключается в том, чтобы было бурное обсуждение, и гостями было выдвинуто максимальное количество вариантов ответа.
"Всяку музяку" можно проводить, используя проектор, так и без него. Исходя из этого, в комплект входят видео версия и аудио версия, в которых вы найдете 22 связанных между собой комплекта вопросов и ответов. Некоторые ответы даны в нескольких вариантах и подходят для ответов на другие вопросы, что расширяет рамки вариаций для ведущего и диджея. Предусмотрены разные финалы конкурса для разных мероприятий: свадеб, дней рождения (юбилеев), выпускных, корпоративов и новогодников. Кроме того, продуман универсальный вариант финала, который может быть использован на любом празднике.* 

*В комплект входят: видео версия, аудио версия и сценарий (для застольного интерактива и для танцевального батла).

Стоимость комплекта - 500 руб.*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

yabloko-tv (12.06.2018), Илона Чечулина (27.11.2018), любаша 76 (13.06.2018), Марина Дудник (12.06.2018), Парина (19.12.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (11.06.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (08.11.2018)

----------


## ЕленК

Николай, заинтриговали снова.Спешу заказать, готовлю свадьбу,хочется свежих фишечек.Сколько перевести?

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Заинтриговали!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, заинтриговали снова.Спешу заказать, готовлю свадьбу,хочется свежих фишечек.Сколько перевести?


Здравствуйте, Елена! Вы в числе первых, поэтому мы делаем Вам 20% скидку! Подробности в личке :Yes4: 



> Заинтриговали!


Заинтриговали? Для почитателей нашего творчества мы всегда готовы внести ясность :Grin:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## Марина Дудник

А я в теме, а я в теме, как часто со мною бывает, я одна из первых получила новый номер от Ники плюс!!!! Обожаю Этого автора!!!! Николай, снова шедевр, снова сразу в работу. Проектор есть, 30 летний юбилей уже в субботу, а выпускной - через неделю! Как же вовремя ты со своим новым номером! Минут на 30, а то и больше можно занять МОЛОДЕЖЬ да и гостей постарше  и они не станут скучать! и песни и танцы и викторины и конкурсы и все, все, все!!! Кароче, спасибо, Коленька! А всем ведущим РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!!! Берите - ЭТО ШЕДЕВР!!! Современно, не избито, креативно, до жЮти)))))) Так же спасибо Алексею Рещикову из Проектории праздника, за соавторство этого шедевра! Круто, ребята, правда круто!

----------

yabloko-tv (21.06.2018), Николай Бугаков (12.06.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## Алешина Елена

Конечно, интригуют, без этого никак! Зато, когда получишь этот блок для работы - будет для вас счастье!!!
 Это я точно говорю, т.к. знаю практически все наработки Коли и его команды! Спасибо ему и Алексею Рещикову (соавтору этого блока) - за то, что дают возможность обновлять программы ведущим, радовать своих близких (это мой вариант) и всегда быть на волне!

----------

yabloko-tv (21.06.2018), Николай Бугаков (12.06.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Изобрести колесо в наше время - сложно, а вот создать из знакомых ходов шедевр - это возможно) Коля и Алексей Рещиков Спасибо! :Ok:  :Oj:  Как всегда всё легко и просто и занимательно, для подвижной публики можно вызвать  на танцпол, а для сидячей можно запросто оставить за столиками и проводить) КЛАСС!!! :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

yabloko-tv (21.06.2018), Николай Бугаков (12.06.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, снова шедевр, снова сразу в работу. Проектор есть, 30 летний юбилей уже в субботу, а выпускной - через неделю! Как же вовремя ты со своим новым номером! Минут на 30, а то и больше можно занять МОЛОДЕЖЬ да и гостей постарше и они не станут скучать! и песни и танцы и викторины и конкурсы и все, все, все!!!


Марина, большое спасибо за высокую оценку нашей совместной с Алексеем работы! Просто замечательно, что наш номер подоспел вовремя! :Ok: 



> Кароче, спасибо, Коленька! А всем ведущим РЕКОМЕНДУЮ!!! Берите - ЭТО ШЕДЕВР!!! Современно, не избито, креативно, до жЮти)))))) Так же спасибо Алексею Рещикову из Проектории праздника, за соавторство этого шедевра! Круто, ребята, правда круто!


В музыкальной подборке делался упор на всем известные современные хиты, поэтому все и получилось современно, не избито и креативно до жЮти :Derisive:  Желаю крутых юбилеев, выпускных и других праздников! :Victory:

----------

yabloko-tv (21.06.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## любаша 76

И мне посчастливилось приобрести эту новую работу Ники плюс!  Кстати, очень очень вовремя  :Ok:  новые современные хиты позволяют использовать блок и на выпускном, как пишет Николай. А еще, что немало важно - как всегда отличное качество музыкальной подборки. А работа Алексея для экрана усилила эффект блока  :Aga:  Спасибо, ребята, за очередной шедевр  :Ok:

----------

yabloko-tv (21.06.2018), Николай Бугаков (13.06.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Конечно, интригуют, без этого никак! Зато, когда получишь этот блок для работы - будет для вас счастье!!!


Лена, спасибо за отзыв! Без интриги в нашей работе не обходится, но для наших коллег, которые приобрели Всяку музяку, интриги уже не существует :Derisive:  



> Это я точно говорю, т.к. знаю практически все наработки Коли и его команды! Спасибо ему и Алексею Рещикову (соавтору этого блока) - за то, что дают возможность обновлять программы ведущим, радовать своих близких (это мой вариант) и всегда быть на волне!


Конкурс, действительно, получился отличный! Конечно, в этом сыграло огромную роль сотрудничество с Алексеем Рещиковым, который уже давно зарекомендовал себя, как прекрасный сценарист, особенно в области программ для работы с проектором :Ok:

----------

yabloko-tv (21.06.2018), Алешина Елена (02.07.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Коля и Леша! Как же здорово, что вы нашли друг друга, а мы нашли вас...Блок реально получился  очень мощный! Шикарные видео! Прекрасное звучание треков! Несмотря на то, что проектор не всегда могу использовать (беру в прокат))саму идею  оценила!  Есть у меня в работе такой ход, когда я подбираю нарезки, связанные с жизнью юбиляра, всегда идет   на УРА!Там, в нарезках- правильный ответ...А тут   и вопросы и ответы! И их так много, что  не будет проблем выбрать ответы и вопросы   для любой аудитории! Я просто очарована   этим блоком  и жду  момента, чтобы его опробовать!И вообще, этот  блок можно  "по цитатам- по нарезкам" разобрать, чтобы использовать в  нужных местах...Сижу и улыбаюсь,  потому что, пока видео кусочки смотрела- обхохоталась! ДЛя тех, кто сомневается-БЕРИТЕ! Как то так получается, что материалы от Ники-это мои выручалки на все случаи жизни! 1 раз проведешь- запоминаешь навсегда, сколько эмоций дают гости!   Спасибо, мои друзья!

----------

yabloko-tv (21.06.2018), Николай Бугаков (16.06.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## alesya_kuzmina

А скидка еще действует?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Алеся, к сожалению, скидка уже не действует. На сегодняшний день уже намного больше трех покупателей

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## дюймовка

я конечно прошу прощения но..
 скидку с 800 рэ!!!???
а Вы в курсе сколько стоит студийная запись?  
сейчас с 800 рублями на раз в магазин за хлебушком.....
прямо смешно даже
тем более я знаю какие качественные вещи делает Николай......

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.06.2018), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (18.12.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## дюймовка

совсем я с выпускными закружилась....а отзыв и забыла написать
во-первых-огромный труд(не понимаю почему  всего 800 ре)
актуальная музыка
всё по полочкам-все комментарии-даже голову не ломай
завлекашка-ах
азартная,уморительная...самое то на выпускной и не только
обожаю такие штучки
беру в работу даже не сомневаясь.....

----------

yabloko-tv (21.06.2018), Николай Бугаков (20.06.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.06.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Изобрести колесо в наше время - сложно, а вот создать из знакомых ходов шедевр - это возможно)


Эльвира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Именно потому, что музыкальные батлы всегда отлично проходят, и был выбран этот формат. В данном случае, с акцентом на современную музыку :Yes4: 



> Коля и Алексей Рещиков Спасибо! Как всегда всё легко и просто и занимательно, для подвижной публики можно вызвать на танцпол, а для сидячей можно запросто оставить за столиками и проводить) КЛАСС!!!


Как всегда, мы старались, чтобы все было легко и просто, но, в то же время, актуально и креативно :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Николай, Алексей, спасибо вам огромное за очередной шедевр! Проделана колоссальная работа! Это же сколько надо было прослушать песен! А потом еще и ответы к ним! 
Такие программы всегда на праздниках идут "на ура". Гости не очень любят интеллектуальные программы. Или вообще не любят! Ведь на праздник они пришли отдыхать! 
Программа лёгкая, веселая. И главное, универсальная! 
Так что всем рекомендую приобрести эту фишку! Тем более, что цена очень и очень символичная!

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.06.2018)

----------


## malenina_m

брать и ТОЧКА! суперская ФИШЕЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!! Очень хочу уже её применить на выпускном. Представляю глаза и реакцию ВЫПУСКНИКОВВВ! Так сама бы и поучаствовала в их командах и послушала ответы диджея :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.06.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (29.07.2018)

----------


## malenina_m

Николай, спасибо тебе и твоей команде! Вы- МЕГАСУПЕР! Все твои фишки, которые я приобрела-имеют УСПЕХ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.06.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (29.07.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> И мне посчастливилось приобрести эту новую работу Ники плюс!


Любовь, большое спасибо за отзыв! Эта работа не только Ники плюс, но и Проектории праздника :Derisive: 



> Кстати, очень очень вовремя  новые современные хиты позволяют использовать блок и на выпускном, как пишет Николай. А еще, что немало важно - как всегда отличное качество музыкальной подборки. А работа Алексея для экрана усилила эффект блока  Спасибо, ребята, за очередной шедевр


На прошедшем выпускном Всяка музяка прошла просто бомбезно! Участвовали и дети, и взрослые. Основное количество правильных версий выдвинули именно выпускники. Победила молодость! :Grin:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (29.07.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля и Леша! Как же здорово, что вы нашли друг друга, а мы нашли вас...


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Я сам очень рад сотрудничеству с таким замечательным сценаристом, каким является Алексей Рещиков! :Yahoo: 



> Блок реально получился очень мощный! Шикарные видео! Прекрасное звучание треков! Несмотря на то, что проектор не всегда могу использовать (беру в прокат))саму идею оценила! Есть у меня в работе такой ход, когда я подбираю нарезки, связанные с жизнью юбиляра, всегда идет на УРА!Там, в нарезках- правильный ответ...А тут и вопросы и ответы! И их так много, что не будет проблем выбрать ответы и вопросы для любой аудитории! Я просто очарована этим блоком и жду момента, чтобы его опробовать!И вообще, этот блок можно "по цитатам- по нарезкам" разобрать, чтобы использовать в нужных местах...Сижу и улыбаюсь, потому что, пока видео кусочки смотрела- обхохоталась! ДЛя тех, кто сомневается-БЕРИТЕ! Как то так получается, что материалы от Ники-это мои выручалки на все случаи жизни! 1 раз проведешь- запоминаешь навсегда, сколько эмоций дают гости! Спасибо, мои друзья!


Мы тоже редко используем проектор, но на вчерашнем выпускном в ВУЗе предоставилась такая возможность. Все прошло шикарно! Предлагались версии, которые были не хуже заготовленных, и иногда даже круче! Сказывался интеллектуальный уровень выпускников ВУЗа :Derisive:  Конечно, Всяку музяку можно не только проводить одним блоком, но и растянуть на цитаты и подводки. Благо, материала достаточное количество :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (29.07.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> я конечно прошу прощения но..
> скидку с 800 рэ!!!???
> а Вы в курсе сколько стоит студийная запись? 
> сейчас с 800 рублями на раз в магазин за хлебушком.....
> прямо смешно даже
> тем более я знаю какие качественные вещи делает Николай......


Нина, большое спасибо за высокую оценку моего труда! :Thank You2:  Без ложной скромности скажу, что качественные работы - это визитная карточка студии "Ника плюс"! :Yes4: 



> совсем я с выпускными закружилась....а отзыв и забыла написать
> во-первых-огромный труд(не понимаю почему всего 800 ре)
> актуальная музыка
> всё по полочкам-все комментарии-даже голову не ломай
> завлекашка-ах
> азартная,уморительная...самое то на выпускной и не только
> обожаю такие штучки
> беру в работу даже не сомневаясь.....


Все мы закружились с выпускными, но по прошествии этих бессонных ночей можно выдохнуть и наслаждаться приятными воспоминаниями :Derisive:  Тем более, что "Всяка музяка" на выпускных себя прекрасно зарекомендовала! :Ok:  Конечно, мы с Алексеем Рещиковым провели большую работу, но результат того стоил. Впереди еще много разных праздников, и мы желаем всем коллегам, которые проводят "Всяку музяку", с удовольствием продолжать проводить этот интерактив и в дальнейшем! :Victory:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (29.07.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, Алексей, спасибо вам огромное за очередной шедевр! Проделана колоссальная работа! Это же сколько надо было прослушать песен! А потом еще и ответы к ним!


Татьяна, огромное спасибо за отзыв и высокую оценку нашего совместного с Алексеем труда! :Thank You2: 



> Такие программы всегда на праздниках идут "на ура". Гости не очень любят интеллектуальные программы. Или вообще не любят! Ведь на праздник они пришли отдыхать! 
> Программа лёгкая, веселая. И главное, универсальная! 
> Так что всем рекомендую приобрести эту фишку! Тем более, что цена очень и очень символичная!


Недавно отработали корпоратив у представителей силовых структур. Люди уж очень сУрьезные, но на удивление легкие на подъем и веселые. Какие только версии ответов не предлагались! Иногда даже матерные. Например, из творчества Ленинграда. Полюбляют силовики и эту группу, и слово крепкое ввернуть... :Grin:  Порадовало, что гости действительно пришли отдыхать, а не просиживать штаны :Yahoo:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (29.07.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> брать и ТОЧКА! суперская ФИШЕЧКА!!!!!!!!!!!! Очень хочу уже её применить на выпускном. Представляю глаза и реакцию ВЫПУСКНИКОВВВ! Так сама бы и поучаствовала в их командах и послушала ответы диджея





> Николай, спасибо тебе и твоей команде! Вы- МЕГАСУПЕР! Все твои фишки, которые я приобрела-имеют УСПЕХ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Марина, большое спасибо за высокую оценку творчества "Ники плюс" и "Проектории праздника"! "Всяка музяка" великолепно зашла не только на выпускных, но и была хитом всего летнего сезона. Причем, были активны представители как молодого, так и старшего поколений. Я уверен, что этот универсальный интерактив будет интересной фишкой на любых праздниках. Желаю, чтобы всегда сопутствовал успех и все было мегасупер! :Yahoo:

----------


## esok10

Хочу выразить огромную благодарность Николаю и Алексею за этот шикарный блок! Давно хотела обновить свои музыкальные конкурсы чем-то новым, а тут на тебе – не только музыкальный, но и с вариантами для разных праздников! На выпускных, юбилеях и свадьбах я вела Всяку музяку без проектора. Море эмоций, вариантов, обсуждений и смеха! А на крайней свадьбе в зале был свой проектор с экраном. Молодые показывали свое семейное слайд-шоу. И я решила, а почему бы не попробовать видеоверсию? Это был мой дебют. Пришлось посидеть и поучиться работать с зум плеером, который идет в комплекте. Но он оказался легким в работе, семи пядей во лбу не потребовалось. Видео версия прошла забойно! Теперь задумываюсь о покупке проектора, хотя и дороговато… Отдельное спасибо за современную подборку песен, качественный аудио и видео материал! Молодежь и средний возраст знает эти песни и дает фору старшему поколению. Но старички тоже выдают таааакие версии, что молодежь отдыхает. На одной из программ одна бабулька в тему спела матерные частушки, которые салаги слышали впервые. Ржали все! А на одном из юбилеев юбиляр так растрогался от песни Аллегровой, в которой пелось о семье, что стал обнимать всех родных и даже прослезился… 
С нетерпением жду новогодние корпоративы, чтобы прогнать новогоднюю версию. Не сомневаюсь, что она так же пройдет великолепно!
Николай и Алексей! У вас отлично получается взаимодополнять друг друга. Радуйте нас почаще новыми совместными работами! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.09.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Хочу выразить огромную благодарность Николаю и Алексею за этот шикарный блок! Давно хотела обновить свои музыкальные конкурсы чем-то новым, а тут на тебе – не только музыкальный, но и с вариантами для разных праздников! На выпускных, юбилеях и свадьбах я вела Всяку музяку без проектора. Море эмоций, вариантов, обсуждений и смеха! А на крайней свадьбе в зале был свой проектор с экраном. Молодые показывали свое семейное слайд-шоу. И я решила, а почему бы не попробовать видеоверсию? Это был мой дебют. Пришлось посидеть и поучиться работать с зум плеером, который идет в комплекте. Но он оказался легким в работе, семи пядей во лбу не потребовалось. Видео версия прошла забойно! Теперь задумываюсь о покупке проектора, хотя и дороговато…


Елена, огромное спасибо за отзыв! Конечно, проектор - это украшение любой конкурсной программы! Я уверен, что его покупка себя полностью оправдает :Yes4: 



> Отдельное спасибо за современную подборку песен, качественный аудио и видео материал! Молодежь и средний возраст знает эти песни и дает фору старшему поколению. Но старички тоже выдают таааакие версии, что молодежь отдыхает. На одной из программ одна бабулька в тему спела матерные частушки, которые салаги слышали впервые. Ржали все! А на одном из юбилеев юбиляр так растрогался от песни Аллегровой, в которой пелось о семье, что стал обнимать всех родных и даже прослезился…


Этот интерактив построен на современных песнях, но с учетом того, что в процесс должны быть вовлечены все поколения. А песня Аллегровой - "Моя семья" лично меня тоже растрогала до глубины души! Очень мощно и проникновенно! :Ok: 





> С нетерпением жду новогодние корпоративы, чтобы прогнать новогоднюю версию. Не сомневаюсь, что она так же пройдет великолепно!
> Николай и Алексей! У вас отлично получается взаимодополнять друг друга. Радуйте нас почаще новыми совместными работами!


Хорошо, мы с Алексеем подумаем о продолжении сотрудничества :Derisive:  Желаем Вам отличной работы и забойных новогодних корпоративов! :Vishenka 36:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> "ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА" или "ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ"





> музыкальный батл для компаний, состоящих из представителей различных возрастов





> можно проводить, как в качестве застольного интерактива, так и в виде танцевального батла.





> можно проводить, используя проектор, так и без него.





> в комплект входят видео версия и аудио версия





> Предусмотрены разные финалы конкурса для разных мероприятий





> универсальный вариант финала


Николай,спасибо Вам с Алексеем!!! Тот редчайший случай,когда рекламируемое совпадает на 100% а то возмёшь иногда "кота в мешке",а там "свинья подложена" :Girl Blum2:  хотя в 2019 году это то же должно радость приносить :Aga: 
Ребята Вы молодцы,творческий дуэт получился супер!!! Мальчишки ,рулят :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.11.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай,спасибо Вам с Алексеем!!! Тот редчайший случай,когда рекламируемое совпадает на 100% а то возмёшь иногда "кота в мешке",а там "свинья подложена" хотя в 2019 году это то же должно радость приносить
> Ребята Вы молодцы,творческий дуэт получился супер!!! Мальчишки ,рулят


Татьяна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Кота в мешке, в данном случае, явно не возьмешь, т.к есть презентация :Derisive: 
Мне тоже понравилось работать в творческом дуэте с Алексеем. Надеюсь, что наше сотрудничество продолжится! :Victory:

----------


## Lena65

Это на самом деле - СУПЕР!!! Приобрела - и сразу в бой! Фишка вечера была мне обеспечена! :Grin:  :Ok:  мало того что народ очень любит песенно-танцевальные конкурсы, здесь есть всё! Азарт, атмосфера :Ok: , смех, танцы, веселье - я сама испытывала такой кайф от отдачи участников.... Николай! Спасибо большое за такие шедевры! С огромным нетерпением - ждём следующих)))) :Tender:  :Grin:

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.11.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Это на самом деле - СУПЕР!!! Приобрела - и сразу в бой! Фишка вечера была мне обеспечена! мало того что народ очень любит песенно-танцевальные конкурсы, здесь есть всё! Азарт, атмосфера, смех, танцы, веселье - я сама испытывала такой кайф от отдачи участников....


Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Помимо всего вышеперечисленного, еще хочется отметить, что "Всяку музяку" можно проводить как с проектором, так и без него. Это значительно увеличивает варианты применения интерактива :Yes4: 



> Николай! Спасибо большое за такие шедевры! С огромным нетерпением - ждём следующих))))


Кроме Николая можно сказать спасибо и Алексею :Derisive:  После таких замечательных отзывов есть стимул поработать над новыми совместными проектами! :Yahoo:

----------


## Натник

Купить можно "Всяку музяку"?? :Grin:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Наталья! Конечно можно! Реквизиты для оплаты высылаю в личку :Yes4:

----------


## Гваделупа

Два вопроса, не теряется ли "вкусность" разработки без использования проектора и как приобрести.

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.11.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Елена! "Всяку музяку можно использовать как с проектором, так и без него. Исходя из личного опыта и опыта коллег, могу сказать, что без проектора эффект не теряется. К тому же, в комплекте идут оба варианта.  Поэтому, если будет желание, вы всегда сможете провести видео версию в заведениях, в которых есть телевизоры. На сегодняшний день они есть практически везде :Yes4:  Реквизиты для оплаты выложены здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524502

----------


## Илона Чечулина

Дорогой Друг,Николай!Приношу уже в который раз свою благодарность тебе и твоей команде, что прикладываете свои Умы!для нас и нашей работы!Всем, кто заинтересуется или будет заинтригован , что же в "Всяка Музяка...."спешу сообщить...Приобретайте!Это ТОГО СТОИТ!!!!.Это не только Интересная вещь, но что важно не сложная и плюс самим поле деятельности раздвинуть сразу дает!Этот готовый уже продукт вы легко сможете  применить на любой праздник, вечер!!!Спасибо, Николай,огромное, потому что каждая ВАША работа она -Живучка!)))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.11.2018)

----------


## Гваделупа

Слушайте, ребята, это же титанический труд! Сначала ПРИДУМАТЬ, потом НАЙТИ и РЕАЛИЗОВАТЬ! Аплодирую стоя! Браво! Браво! Браво! И большое спасибо.))))) Уже поглядываю на другие вещи.....

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.11.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Дорогой Друг,Николай!Приношу уже в который раз свою благодарность тебе и твоей команде, что прикладываете свои Умы!для нас и нашей работы!Всем, кто заинтересуется или будет заинтригован , что же в "Всяка Музяка...."спешу сообщить...Приобретайте!Это ТОГО СТОИТ!!!!.Это не только Интересная вещь, но что важно не сложная и плюс самим поле деятельности раздвинуть сразу дает!Этот готовый уже продукт вы легко сможете применить на любой праздник, вечер!!!Спасибо, Николай,огромное, потому что каждая ВАША работа она -Живучка!)))))


Дорогая Илона! Большое спасибо за теплый отзыв и высокую оценку работ студии "Ника плюс"! :Thank You2: 
А за данный интерактив хочется поблагодарить еще и студию "ПРОЕКТОРиЯ ПРАЗДНИКА", и лично Алексея Рещикова! Он по праву является одним из лучших авторов и спикеров! :Ok:  
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=601

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Слушайте, ребята, это же титанический труд! Сначала ПРИДУМАТЬ, потом НАЙТИ и РЕАЛИЗОВАТЬ! Аплодирую стоя! Браво! Браво! Браво! И большое спасибо.))))) Уже поглядываю на другие вещи.....


Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Совместный труд с Алексеем Рещиковым не только интересный, но и плодотворный! :Yes4:  Всегда рады тем, кто по достоинству может оценить наш труд. Заглядывайте и поглядывайте почаще! :Grin:

----------


## Толичек

Привет всем!
Коля! 
Сколько можно))????
Что не номер то нормально,))). Вот и ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА)))). Купил, полежала, вылежаласть и  пошла в народ. Даже очень ни чего. 
Спасибо.
Ждем еще чего нибудь интересненького.

----------

Николай Бугаков (06.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Привет всем! Коля! Сколько можно)) Что не номер то нормально,))).????


Толик, спасибо за отзыв! А как же иначе? Все должно быть нормально и на уровне! :Grin: 



> Вот и ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА)))). Купил, полежала, вылежаласть и пошла в народ. Даже очень ни чего. Спасибо. Ждем еще чего нибудь интересненького.


Пришло время запускать Всяку музяку в народ! Пусть учатся думать, как диджей! :Taunt:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Коля и Алексей! Хочу вас поблагодарить за шикарный блок! Уже проводила на свадьбах и юбилеях. Современная подборка песен пришлась по душе всем поколениям, но особенно молодежи и среднему возрасту. Обилие вариантов ответов удивило даже меня, опытную ведущую. А финалы для разных праздников одновременно делают блок индивидуальным и универсальным. Это сколько же нужно было потратить времени и сил, чтобы сотворить такой шедевр! У вас с Алексеем прекрасно получается работать вместе, вы гармонично дополняете друг друга. Жду ваших новых совместных работ и новогодних корпоративов, чтобы обкатать Всяку музяку на новогодниках!

----------

Николай Бугаков (11.12.2018)

----------


## yabloko-tv

Друзья, хочу написать несколько слов своему другу и коллеге, а после того как мы с ним создали "Всяку музяку", еще и соавтору - Николаю Бугакову. Коля, как и его работы, хорошо знакомы форумчанам, так что не буду петь дифирамбы, а просто скажу спасибо, за то, что благодаря ему этот конкурс получился очень интересным и поистине универсальным! Ведь его можно проводить не только на самых разных праздниках, но и делать как с проектором, так и без него(что я кстати и делал этой осенью на теплоходиках, где проектор с экраном просто не помещаются). Спасибо Николай! Радуй нас дальше - идеями, конкурсами и новыми работами!

----------

Николай Бугаков (12.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля и Алексей! Хочу вас поблагодарить за шикарный блок!


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв от нас с Лешей!



> Хочу вас поблагодарить за шикарный блок! Уже проводила на свадьбах и юбилеях. Современная подборка песен пришлась по душе всем поколениям, но особенно молодежи и среднему возрасту. Обилие вариантов ответов удивило даже меня, опытную ведущую. А финалы для разных праздников одновременно делают блок индивидуальным и универсальным.


Старшее поколение тоже в долгу не остается. У них есть свои ответы, которые часто не менее прикольные :Derisive: 



> Это сколько же нужно было потратить времени и сил, чтобы сотворить такой шедевр! У вас с Алексеем прекрасно получается работать вместе, вы гармонично дополняете друг друга. Жду ваших новых совместных работ и новогодних корпоративов, чтобы обкатать Всяку музяку на новогодниках!


Было сделано немало совместных усилий в процессе вынашивания идеи, зато родился неплохой интерактивчик! :Tatice 06:  
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Друзья, хочу написать несколько слов своему другу и коллеге, а после того как мы с ним создали "Всяку музяку", еще и соавтору - Николаю Бугакову.


Дорогой друг, коллега и соавтор! Большое спасибо за теплые слова! :Thank You2: 



> Коля, как и его работы, хорошо знакомы форумчанам, так что не буду петь дифирамбы, а просто скажу спасибо, за то, что благодаря ему этот конкурс получился очень интересным и поистине универсальным! Ведь его можно проводить не только на самых разных праздниках, но и делать как с проектором, так и без него(что я кстати и делал этой осенью на теплоходиках, где проектор с экраном просто не помещаются). Спасибо Николай! Радуй нас дальше - идеями, конкурсами и новыми работами!


Этот интерактив получился интересным и универсальным не только благодаря мне, но и благодаря тебе! :Yes4: 
Будем стараться радовать идеями и новыми работами вместе! :br:

----------


## Парина

> "ВСЯКА МУЗЯКА" или "ДУМАЙ, КАК ДИДЖЕЙ"





> Купить можно "Всяку музяку"??


Не можно, а нужно!!! Коля, дорогой ты наш супермозг! Всю черновую работу сделал, осталось провести, какая же это выручалочка в работе такие программы! Дочка с зятем третий год подрабатывают ведущими и не нарадуются вместе со мной твоим шедевральным подборкам! Да-да! Я тоже радуюсь, ведь для своих садиковских))) малышат могу кое-что позаимствовать, люблю всё качественное и профессионально выполненное! Так что снова и снова низкий поклон и тысячи благодарностей!!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.12.2018)

----------


## Irin76

Здравствуйте! Преобрести можно "Всяку музяку"??

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Конечно можно! Реквизиты для оплаты в личке :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, дорогой ты наш супермозг! Всю черновую работу сделал, осталось провести, какая же это выручалочка в работе такие программы!


Ира, огромное спасибо за такие теплые слова! :Vishenka 18:  Над Всякой музякой трудился еще один супермозг - Алексей Рещиков :Derisive: 



> Дочка с зятем третий год подрабатывают ведущими и не нарадуются вместе со мной твоим шедевральным подборкам! Да-да! Я тоже радуюсь, ведь для своих садиковских))) малышат могу кое-что позаимствовать, люблю всё качественное и профессионально выполненное! Так что снова и снова низкий поклон и тысячи благодарностей!!!!!


Желаю дочке с зятем отличной работы и благодарных клиентов! :Victory:  Радует, что и малышам кое-что из моих конкурсов и подборок тоже пригодилось! :Ok: 
А тебе, как автору замечательных программ, я желаю вдохновения и всего самого наилучшего! Продолжай нас радовать своим творчеством! С наступающим Новым годом! :Vishenka 36:

----------

